# Vacation Feeding



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I am going on vacation. I will be leaving Thursday morning, and getting back the following Monday evening. Is this too long a period to leave my piranha without eating? They are all about 4 inches to 6 inches long. Thank you for the replies.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

readingbabelfish said:


> I am going on vacation. I will be leaving Thursday morning, and getting back the following Monday evening. Is this too long a period to leave my piranha without eating? They are all about 4 inches to 6 inches long. Thank you for the replies.


 If your only leaving for four days they shoudl be fine. i would feed daily untill you leave and get them nice and fat. Also decrease the temp today so they wont digest as fast and wont need as much food. At that size they should be fine untill you get back. Also, do a water change before you go as it seems if something is going to go wrong it does when your not home. Just feed again when you get back, but if you arnt sure, you could see if a family member or friend could feed a couple days in but 4-6" p's could probably pretty easily go past a week with no food and be fine provided they started the fast when they were nice and plump with a good fat supply.


----------



## bgregson8904 (Jul 6, 2009)

yea the p should be fine, just make sure u give it a nice meal when u get back


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

just as sean said


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Lower the temp, keep the lights on if possible and gutload before you leave... They can go anlong time without eating but it's riskier with a shoal... I kept mine divided when I had my reds... Not necassary but it's one less thing you gotta worry about on vacation.


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

i picked up a fish feeder was cheap and worked great feeds the fish 2 times a day i put in my bio gold pellets evryone was fine when i got home


----------



## NexExAfar (Aug 4, 2009)

lovemyreds said:


> i picked up a fish feeder was cheap and worked great feeds the fish 2 times a day i put in my bio gold pellets evryone was fine when i got home


Like an automatic fish feeder? Seems cool. Glad everything worked out good.


----------

